# preferir (regência)



## Laura Moosburger

Olá,

Estou me colocando uma pergunta acerca do verbo "preferir". Sei que o uso inquestionavelmente correto deste verbo faz-se da seguinte forma:
_preferir alguma coisa *a* alguma outra coisa._ 
Sei que um uso inquestionavelmente errado é:
_preferir alguma coisa *do que *alguma outra coisa._ 
Mas, tenho visto ocorrências de uma forma que me suscitou dúvidas:_
preferir alguma coisa _(geralmente não alguma coisa substantival, mas verbal) _*em vez de *outra_. 
Por exemplo:
Ele prefere contratar (verbal) mão de obra barata, mesmo que ruim, em vez de um trabalho mais qualificado que lhe custe um pouco mais. 

Alguém sabe dizer, com certeza, se este uso está sumariamente errado? (Me parece errado, mas ele é recorrente, inclusive na imprensa)

Obrigada.


----------



## Vanda

Laura, de acordo com as gramáticas é sempre ''preferir a''; não achei referências a outras preposições. 
Quanto ao uso popular: preferir do que, preferir isso em vez daquilo.



> PREFERIR (TD e I)
> 
> * Não se deve usar mais, muito mais, antes, mil vezes, nem que ou do que.
> Preferia um bom vinho a uma cerveja.


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Exatamente, Vanda: o que me intriga é que, enquanto todos os usos que mencionamos, "preferir do que", "preferir mil vezes do que", "preferir antes do que", etc., são consensualmente descartados, uma exceção sobrevive até à imprensa: "em vez de". Uma coisa é a linguagem comum falada, outra, a linguagem comum escrita na imprensa. Por que esta aceita "em vez de"?


----------



## Vanda

POr uso geral, quero crer, por não ser normativa, mas por ser mais dinâmica, por estar antenada aos usos e outros mais. _Cadê _nossos especialistas linguísticos Dennis e Istriano? Talvez tenham mais informações abalizadas.


----------



## Audie

E parece que alguns profissionais do Estadão não leem o manual de estilo da empresa na qual trabalham. Lá está escrito:


> Também é errado usar _preferir_ com em vez de:_ O lateral prefere jogar no Brasil "em vez de"_ (o certo: _a)_ ir _para a Espanha._





Carfer said:


> Sinceramente, nunca tinha visto pôr em causa a correcção de _'do que' _ou _'em vez de'. _Quase me atreveria a dizer que qualquer delas é mais frequente em Portugal do que _'preferir a'._


Eu também me atrevo a dizer que no Brasil a gente só conhece e aplica '_preferir uma coisa a outra_' na escola e em concurso público.


----------



## Istriano

> Por causa do traço semântico antes ou mais (_preferir _= 'querer antes ou mais') também
> ocorre a sintaxe _preferi-lo (do) que…_ Aliás, o elemento _antes _(ou _mais_) aparece combinado a
> _preferir_, pleonasticamente, como a reforçar o traço semântico obscurecido na forma verbal: _prefiro
> mais _(ou _antes_) _a música do que a pintura_. Trata-se de sintaxe oral (popular, familiar), mas há
> abonações literárias. Por exemplo:_ "… preferia vir a ser carroceiro (…) do que aceitar o exílio"_
> (Oswald: Barbadinho). _"… mais prefiro escutar-te"_ (Cecília Meireles: id.). _"Prefiro antes
> apresentá-las [estas poesias] como anotações líricas" _(Mário de Andrade: id.). Nascentes (1960:
> 164-5), que rastreia essa sintaxe nos clássicos (Bernardes, Garrett, Camilo) e em outras línguas
> (grego, latim, alemão), conclui que "não há erro nenhum nas expressões preferir antes e preferir do
> que" (pg. 165). Mesmo assim, em linguagem culta formal cabe a sintaxe primária: p_referir algo ou
> alguém a…_


 (Dicionário de regência verbal; C.P. Luft).


----------



## Carfer

Sinceramente, nunca tinha visto pôr em causa a correcção de _'do que' _ou _'em vez de'. _Quase me atreveria a dizer que qualquer delas é mais frequente em Portugal do que _'preferir a'._


----------



## Vanda

> que rastreia essa sintaxe nos clássicos (Bernardes, Garrett, Camilo) e em outras línguas (grego, latim, alemão), conclui que "não há erro nenhum nas expressões preferir antes e preferir do que" (pg. 165).



Ah! Então tem base o ''desvio'' do povo! E de peso!


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Istriano said:


> (Dicionário de regência verbal; C.P. Luft).



Pronto, tudo bem mais esclarecido agora! Interessante mesmo a "base de peso do desvio do povo"... 
Não vejo sentido em, como é quase sempre o caso em aulas e manuais, simplesmente condenar-se um certo uso da língua sem trazer uma elucidação tanto do erro em si quanto das razões que levaram a ele e que, assim, ao mesmo tempo - e justamente aí reside o interessante - ressaltam seu caráter acertado, lógico, singelo até... 
Mas, é claro, sem "oba-oba" para a linguagem formal... Viva o *preferir a*!


----------



## Vanda

Laurita, é que ainda não temos uma gramática que seja descritiva , ou completamente descritiva, temos ou louvamos apenas a prescritiva. Mas, também, temos que reconhecer, que as mentes ''brilhantes'' brasileiras têm medo de sair da prescrição e as pessoas acharem que elas não conhecem a língua culta. Síndrome de colonizado (tá, cabe aqui também).


----------



## Laura Moosburger

Oi Vanda... Pois é... mas, em compensação, as mentes brilhantes da literatura não se deixam intimidar.


----------



## Vanda

Amém        !


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Teriam os separatistas do movimento _Sul é o Meu País_ empregado corretamento o verbo _preferir_, na acepção mais castiça, no _slogan_ "Você prefere mandar seus bilhões para Brasília ou deixar na sua cidade?"?

Sustento, com unhas e dentes*¹*, a construção _preferir ... a_.

Os separatistas, a meu ver, deveriam ter escrito "Você _prefere_ mandar seus bilhões para Brasília _a_ _deixá-los_ na sua cidade?" ou, então, "Você _quer_ mandar seus bilhões para Brasília ou _deixá-los_ na sua cidade?".

O que os senhores, com poucas ou nenhumas palavras, _não_ têm a me dizer sobre isso, hein? 

Fonte: Após plebiscito catalão, separatistas do Sul fazem consulta por independência - Brasil - O Dia

------------------------------
*¹* Com os 17 que me sobraram, fora um semi-reconstruído. As unhas precisam de um retrabalho.


----------



## Carfer

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Teriam os separatistas do movimento _Sul é o Meu País_ empregado corretamento o verbo _preferir_, na acepção mais castiça, no _slogan_ "Você prefere mandar seus bilhões para Brasília ou deixar na sua cidade?"?
> 
> Sustento, com unhas e dentes*¹*, a construção _preferir ... a_.
> 
> Os separatistas, a meu ver, deveriam ter escrito "Você _prefere_ mandar seus bilhões para Brasília _a_ _deixá-los_ na sua cidade?" ou, então, "Você _quer_ mandar seus bilhões para Brasília ou _deixá-los_ na sua cidade?".
> 
> O que os senhores, com poucas ou nenhumas palavras, _não_ têm a me dizer sobre isso, hein?
> 
> Fonte: Após plebiscito catalão, separatistas do Sul fazem consulta por independência - Brasil - O Dia
> 
> ------------------------------
> *¹* Com os 17 que me sobraram, fora um semi-reconstruído. As unhas precisam de um retrabalho.



Tenho a dizer que não me parece exactamente o mesmo caso. São diferentes perguntas, que requerem diferentes respostas. '_Você prefere mandar seus bilhões para Brasília ou deixar na sua cidade?_' é o mesmo que perguntar _'Qual deles prefere, este ou aquele? De qual gosta mais?'. _A resposta é uma escolha: '_Prefiro mandar os meus biliões (tomara!) para Brasília_' ou '_Prefiro deixá-los na minha cidade_'. A resposta a '_Você prefere mandar seus bilhões para Brasília a deixá-los na sua cidade?_' é '_sim_' ou '_não'._


----------



## pfaa09

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Você _prefere_ mandar seus bilhões para Brasília _a_ _deixá-los_ na sua cidade?"


Para mim, esta é a mais certa, ou a que eu escolheria como tal. Também aceitaria: _ao invés de..._
Relativamente ao post. O verbo preferir rege-se muito melhor com a preposição a.
No entanto, podemos ver construções com *à* e também com *ao.*
Exemplos: "preferir a estrada à casa". E também: "Prefiro o atletismo ao futebol, prefiro o futebol ao atletismo, prefiro o cinema à televisão ou prefiro a televisão ao cinema."
Para consulta --> Preferir, mais uma vez - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

@Carfer e @pfaa09, precisamos de sins ou de nãos. Prefiro a lógica de @pfaa09 à dos separatistas. Se estes se dessem ao trabalho de consultar um manual de gramática, pensariam duas — ou até mesmo — três vezes antes de escreverem o _slogan_, e, ainda que lograssem êxito na separação, encontrariam problemas na escoação de seus produtos, ainda mais com uma moeda pouco conhecida, a _pila_... e tome pila...


----------



## guihenning

Mas são casos diferentes, Márcio. «_preferir uma coisa a outra_» é uma coisa, «_preferir isso ou aquilo_» é outra. Até porque, se formos pensar, a pergunta incita uma resposta que seja diametralmente oposta a ela. Para a resposta e reação desejados, um ‘não’ não me parece ser a feição mais enfática de responder, nem a requerida pelo tom da pergunta. Se se perguntar, porém, como perguntaram, a resposta será: «_prefiro deixá-los na minha cidade!»_ Preferir uma coisa ou outra não fere a regência de preferir e, se você quer mesmo entrar no território prescritivista, eu o desafio a encontrar um gramático que condene o caso com ‘ou’.

P.S «_pila_» no Sul não é moeda, mas uma maneira coloquial de quantificar dinheiro. Algo pode custar dois reais ou duas pilas. Aparentemente não tem relação com o significado de pila em Portugal, ou seja, não é vulgar.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

De fato. Até mesmo os falecidos Aulete, Aurélio, Houaiss, demais dicionaristas e gramáticos não se contrapuseram à construção com _ou_. Muito pelo contrário [ou Muitos, pelo contrário], acolheram-na calorosa e carinhosamente e de braços e pernas mais que abertos. Provavelmente fizeram-no sentados, dada a impossibilidade de ficarem em pé com as pernas muito abertas.

Quanto à _Pila_, os separatistas escolheram-na como a moeda do futuro país. A paridade em relação ao Real e às demais moedas mundiais deverá flutuar enormemente. No futuro, o país separatista deverá erigir um muro fronteiriço à maneira do projetado muro trumpiniano para o qual o comitê americano aprovou verba de US$ 10 bilhões. Em que repatriem os bilhões de reais a que têm "direito", os separatistas, todavia, haveriam de lutar contra as tentativas de reunificação. Em outras palavras, haveriam de embater-se com o Exército do país do qual se separaram. Só não presumo que os dirigentes separatistas apliquem ou venham a aplicar uma _Endlösung der Brasilianerfrage_ à maneira ou à semelhança da _solução final da questão judaica_ proposta pelo excomungado sr. Heydrich.

Ainda assim, prefiro _a_ à_ ou_.


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Ainda assim, prefiro _a_ à_ ou_.


Por quê?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Por mais direta, mais incisiva. Ou devo preferir uma à outra? Tudo bem. Posso preferir uma e outra. Ou uma _ou_ outra.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Ainda assim, prefiro _a_ àa_ ou_.


----------



## guihenning

OK, passamos duma defesa com unhas e dentes para uma simples preferência. Agora sim, agora ficou claro.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Prefiro [a construção com] _a_ à [construção com] _ou_.


----------



## machadinho

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Prefiro [a construção com] _a_ à [construção com] _ou_.


Então devia ter escrito: prefiro a _a_ à _ou_. Não dominar emprego de crase é sério...


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Errei como sempre erro. De novo, prefiro a construção com _a_ à construção com _ou_.

Resumindo, os separatistas preferem que os bilhões de Pilas fiquem no país deles.


----------

